# Risen - bin zu schwach



## Jakul (14. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
 irgendwie kommt mir es so vor, dass da alle viecher zu stark sind. Bin grad im Banditenlager das erste mal, grad nachdem ich von Neil, dem jäger dort hingeführt wurde.

  Bin momentan stufe 2. Da hab ich gemerkt, dass man ja hauptsächlich, anders als in anderen RPGs, die atrribute nicht direkt erhöhen kann, sondern man erst zu lehrern gehen muss. 
 Nur die verlangen alle so  viel, ich hab schon 6-7 nebenquests im lager gemacht, trotzdem bin ich nicht grad mit gold bestückt. Bin grad dabei die "goldenes schwert"-Quest zu machen und bin grad in der Mottenhöhle. Nur das kann doch nicht sein, dass ich auf leicht (!) dauernd gegen diese Motten da verliere? ich hab als Waffe ein Schwert wo bei Stärke 10/10 angegeben wird, Rüstung keine. (Wie denn auch? die einzige Rüstung gibts bei Hawkins für 500...und ich kann mir ja noch nichtmal Lehrer leisten).

 Irgendwelche Tipps wie ich stärker werden kann?


----------



## HanFred (14. Oktober 2009)

grinden. sich von schwachen zu stärkeren gegnern hocharbeiten.
  das macht naturgemäss nicht jedem spass. mir gefällt es in diesem spiel, weil mir das kampfsystem gefällt. 

 in Tristans bauernhof gibt's bauernkleidung. die kann man klauen, Tristan wird es allerdings bemerken (sofern man noch nicht schleichen kann) und einen verfolgen. mit einem witz-zauberspruch kann man es dann wieder richten.


----------



## Jakul (14. Oktober 2009)

Wo kann man denn gut leveln? und respawnen die gegner?


----------



## HanFred (14. Oktober 2009)

nein, die respawnen nicht. das anfangsgebiet ist sicherlich gut. ansonsten... find's selber raus. du könntest z.b. auch schon in die stadt, um dort ein wenig zu questen.


----------



## Jakul (14. Oktober 2009)

Hmm hab jetzt ziemlich alles verkauft und mir bei Craig Stufe 2 bei Schwertführung geleistet....

  Bringt die Stufenerhöhung nur in sofern was, dass man neue Kombos lernt, oder macht eine höhere Schwertstufe auch meine Schwertattacken STÄRKER? 

 Edit: Ich seh, dass der einmal Stärke +1 für 12 Gold anbietet und Stärke +5 für 70 Gold.

 Was bringt es denn, Stärke +5 zu kaufen? wenn das sogar teurer is als sich 5mal Stärke +1 zu kaufen


----------



## HanFred (14. Oktober 2009)

einzelne schläge machen nicht mehr schaden, aber die kombos werden immer länger. die stärke beeinflusst den schaden im nahkampf mit dem schwert. und natürlich die waffe selbst. 
   dem anfänger rate ich konkret von der ost- sowie der westküste ab. aber das kannst du auch selber herausfinden.
   was ich nicht gemacht habe, was aber wohl zu mehr geld am anfang führen kann, ist das erlernen von tiere ausnehmen. 


  edit: na, da rechne lieber noch einmal nach. es kommt nämlich auf genau dasselbe raus.


----------



## Jakul (14. Oktober 2009)

Ja hast recht, die Stärke wird ja auch immer teurer je öfter man die kauft.

 Heisst als das ist einfach nur da, die stärke +5, um klicks zu reduzieren?


----------



## Vordack (14. Oktober 2009)

Versuche Truhen zu öffnen um Gold zu bekommen (natürlich wenn niemand zuguckt). Gehe am Anfang auch in die Stadt, da bekommt man ein paar Quests und Geld.

 Pro Stufenanstieg bekommst Du 10 Lernpunkte. Diese kannst Du in einen Schwertkampftrainer investieren um besser Kämpfen zu lernen.

 Geld war eigentlich nur am Anfang zu wenig da


----------



## Herbboy (14. Oktober 2009)

Jakul schrieb:


> Ja hast recht, die Stärke wird ja auch immer teurer je öfter man die kauft.
> 
> Heisst als das ist einfach nur da, die stärke +5, um klicks zu reduzieren?


 ganz so einfach ist das nicht. stell dir vor, du hast nen starken gegner, und der trifft auch dich immer wieder mal., wenn du den dann mit nur 4 hieben töten kannst, kann der dich maximal 1x treffen. wenn du aber 20 hiebe bräuchtest, weil du nicht stark genug bist, kann der dich in der zwischenzeit zB 5 mal treffen. und dann kommst du in arge nöte, vor allem, wenn es vlt. 2-3 gegner auf einmal sind.


 zudem brauchst du später für gute schwerter/äxte auch stärke.


----------



## patsche (14. Oktober 2009)

Ich kann von Kombos nur abraten, spätestens nach dem 2-3 Schlag wird ausgewischen oder abgeblockt, ich empfehle Powerschlag mit immer wieder gedrückter  Taste, [A] und [D] sind weniger zu empfehlen.

 Tier ausweiden ist auch eine Sache für sich, da man für fast jedes Tier ein bestimmtes Werkzeug braucht, diese sind vor allem am Anfang kaum zu finden oder ziemlich teuer.


----------



## Jakul (14. Oktober 2009)

Nein, ich mein, dass es egal ist, ob man jetzt 5ma Stärke +1 kauft oder halt einmal Stärke +5.


----------



## HanFred (14. Oktober 2009)

Jakul schrieb:


> Nein, ich mein, dass es egal ist, ob man jetzt 5ma Stärke +1 kauft oder halt einmal Stärke +5.


 falls es nach dem erlernen von stärke +1 nicht teurer wird, ist es wohl egal. mir wäre es in der tat zu blöd, x mal klicken zu müssen. die +1 geschichte benutze ich nur, um werte sauber auf die nächsten fünf zu kriegen. wenn überhaupt. denn man kann die stärke ja auch durch essen von äpfeln steigern. maximal 50 äpfel ergeben insgesamt +5 stärke. ogerwurzeln geben jeweils +1, allerdings sollte man sich die ggf. für's brauen von stärketränken (+5) für später aufheben. 


 edit: Stärke-Guide


----------



## patsche (14. Oktober 2009)

Man sollte aber dazu noch sagen das man Stärke ab 100 NUR noch mit Tränke steigern kann (bis max. 200).


----------



## HanFred (14. Oktober 2009)

patsche schrieb:


> Man sollte aber dazu noch sagen das man Stärke ab 100 NUR noch mit Tränke steigern kann (bis max. 200).


   durch tränke und food. aber es stimmt, mehr als 100 bringt einem kein lehrer bei. 
 ab ca. 80 stärke kann man die tränke und das essen verputzen, die sich darauf auswirken. ich bion so auf ca. 160-170 gekommen, das sollte locker reichen, um das spiel zu beenden und die lernpunkte sind anderswo besser aufgehoben.


----------



## patsche (14. Oktober 2009)

Ab 50 Äpfel bzw. Eier gibts nichts mehr, das heisst man kann maximal +5 Stärke von Äpfel bzw. +5 Stärke von Eier bekommen, danach ist der Offen aus.   

 Deshalb Äpfel bzw. Eier und Tränke erst dann einnehmen wenn man die 100er Marke durchbrochen hat!

forum.worldofplayers.de/forum/showthread.php


----------



## HanFred (14. Oktober 2009)

patsche schrieb:


> Ab 50 Äpfel bzw. Eier gibts nichts mehr, das heisst man kann maximal +5 Stärke von Äpfel bzw. +5 Stärke von Eier bekommen, danach ist der Offen aus.
> 
> Deshalb Äpfel bzw. Eier und Tränke erst dann einnehmen wenn man die 100er Marke durchbrochen hat!
> 
> forum.worldofplayers.de/forum/showthread.php


   das habe ich ja bereits geschrieben.
 man braucht allerdings keine 200 stärke.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Oktober 2009)

patsche schrieb:


> Ab 50 Äpfel bzw. Eier gibts nichts mehr, das heisst man kann maximal +5 Stärke von Äpfel bzw. +5 Stärke von Eier bekommen, danach ist der Offen aus.
> 
> Deshalb Äpfel bzw. Eier und Tränke erst dann einnehmen wenn man die 100er Marke durchbrochen hat!
> 
> forum.worldofplayers.de/forum/showthread.php


 es gibt doch diese *ogerwurzeln*, damit hab ich meinen magier bestimmt schon um 20-30 stärkepunkte hochgelevelt ^^ 


 an sich müßten *kartoffeln *ja auch funktionieren - kartoffeln enthalten ja schließlich stärke...


----------



## Gunter (14. Oktober 2009)

Jakul schrieb:


> Wo kann man denn gut leveln? und respawnen die gegner?


   in der hafenstadt ist es IMO einfacher als in der wildnis, da man dort maximal prügeleien mit anderen menschen hat, und nicht mit 5 viechern gleichzeitig. dort verdienst du auch geld, so dass du dir eine rüstung kaufen kannst (beim händler COSTA um 500 gold). danach kannst du dich etwas gestärkt in die wildnis wagen.


----------



## HanFred (14. Oktober 2009)

Herbboy schrieb:


> es gibt doch diese *ogerwurzeln*, damit hab ich meinen magier bestimmt schon um 20-30 stärkepunkte hochgelevelt ^^


   einfach ggf. ein paar aufbewahren für tränke. wenn du die aber lieber in permanente manatränke umwandelst, die wie alle permanenten tränke bis auf den erfahrungstrank jeweils eine heldenkrone benötigen, was ich als magier durchaus tun würde, kannst du die ogerwurzeln ohne bedenken verzehren.  
 als bandit würde ich aber möglichst alle heldenkronen  in stärke- oder geschicklichkeitstränke (falls es ein DEX char werden soll) investieren.


----------



## patsche (14. Oktober 2009)

Wieviele Heldenkronen kann man im Spiel eigenlich finden?


----------



## Herbboy (14. Oktober 2009)

HanFred schrieb:


> Herbboy schrieb:
> 
> 
> > es gibt doch diese *ogerwurzeln*, damit hab ich meinen magier bestimmt schon um 20-30 stärkepunkte hochgelevelt ^^
> ...


 ja, wenn man das nur VORHER wüßte - ich hab massenhaft beeren gegessen, um mein mana zu regenieren (+5 mana auffrischen) und nicht die für wertvoll erachteten mana-wurzeln/pflanzen zu verschwenden ( +20/30 mana auffrischen) - und dann entdecke ich gegen ende kapitel 2, wo ich als MAGIER grad mal 50 mana hatte, ein rezept "mana dauerhaft +5" mit der hauptzutat, na, rate mal... ja: _ZEHN _beeren!!! ich hatte bestimmt mal 40 stück im gepäck, und als ich das rezept fand waren es nur noch 3...    und an sich hatte ich nur deswegen alchemie auf 3 gelevelt - hätt ich mir sparen können...  


 *edit* echt? nur 20 heldenkronen? ich hab bestimmt schon vor kapitel 3 mehr als 10 gefunden, ich dachte, die findet man einfach per zufall und nicht ganz so oft wie andere pflanzen...


----------



## HanFred (14. Oktober 2009)

patsche schrieb:


> Wieviele Heldenkronen kann man im Spiel eigenlich finden?


   gerade nachgesehen: wie vermutet zwanzig.

 spoiler: Heldenkrone


----------



## Jakul (14. Oktober 2009)

WIe führe ich denn einen Powerschlag aus?

 btw: hab nie gemerkt, dass die WASD tasten auswirkungen haben, ich hab bei drücken immer noch genauso wie vorher geschlagen.


----------



## HanFred (14. Oktober 2009)

linke maustaste gedrückt halten, geht aber erst ab level 6 oder 7 schwertkampf. 
 WASD bringt was, sobald man seitenschläge ausführen kann. wenn ich mich recht erinnere.

 mit WASD und der spacetaste kannst du übrigens vom gegner weg oder um ihn herumspringen, gerade das zurückweichen ist oft nützlich.


----------



## patsche (14. Oktober 2009)

Powerschlag muss man erst lernen, ich glaub ab lvl 7 des jeweiligen Waffenskills, dann einfach die Linke Maustaste gedrückthalten und raufkloppen. 

 Am besten sofort auf den Powerschlag skillen, danach auf alles andere (Stärke, Schleichen ect.)!


----------



## Jakul (14. Oktober 2009)

Hab weil ma taschendiebstahl geskillt, und mir gleich das goldene schwert beim schmied geklaut.

   bringt es egtl was, neben dem primärskill "schwert" auch noch bogen oder armbrust zu skillen? 

   Oder sollte man generell nur eine Waffengattung überhaupt erlernen? 


  und noch ein paar Fragen: 

 Da gibts ja diese Belohnungen wo man exp bekommt, die werden in grüner schrift eingeblendet. kann man die irgendwo nachlesen? 

 Bei dem einen Quest, wo man Dorgan in der Höhle findet mitsamt ner Liste; die hab ich dann Brogar gegeben. Aber das kam mir doch zweifelhaft vor, da ich mich durch mehrere Dialogoptionen durchschlängeln musste, bis ich Brogar die Liste geben konnte. Das heisst wahrscheinlich, dass man die Liste noch anderwertig benutzen konnte.
 Wenn ja, wo und was passiert da?

 Und: Was passiert wenn man Brogar beim Don verrät?


----------



## Herbboy (14. Oktober 2009)

Jakul schrieb:


> Hab weil ma taschendiebstahl geskillt, und mir gleich das goldene schwert beim schmied geklaut.
> 
> bringt es egtl was, neben dem primärskill "schwert" auch noch bogen oder armbrust zu skillen?
> 
> ...


 das grüne, da meinst du so was wie "20 EP - wildschweinheld" oder so? ich glaub das sind nur zusatzerfahrungspunkte, wenn du kleine mini-aufgaben gemeistert hast, zB 20 wildschweine getötet oder so. aber ich weiß nicht, ob man irgendwo ne liste hat, wo man sehen kann, welche mini-aufgaben das sind...

 wegen brogar: die quest hatte ich nicht, aber ganz allgemein kannst du es dir halt mit bestimmten leuten verscherzen, dafür kriegst du dann von den anderen wiederum was, zB brogar is sauer und hat evtl. keine zusatzquest, dafür kriegst du aber gold vom don und erfahrungspunkte. und die hauptquest kannst du auf keinen fall "verbocken". 


 bei den waffen würd ich erstmal eine gattung spezialisieren. aber ein bisschen auf bogen oder armbrust schadet nicht, da kannst du dann insbesondere bei feind-gruppen schonmal die feinde etwas schwächen.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (14. Oktober 2009)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Jakul schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Da gibts ja diese Belohnungen wo man exp bekommt, die werden in grüner schrift eingeblendet. kann man die irgendwo nachlesen?
> ...


   Die grünen Meldungen sind die "Erfolge".
  Zum Beispiel hier ( www.live-for-speed.de/4players.php/erfolge/Allgemein/9503/Risen.html ) kann man alle in Risen verfügbaren sehen.
  "Erfolge" in Spielen sind generell so Sachen, die den Spieler dazu veranlassen, Dinge zu tun, die normalerweise niemand machen würde.   
 Bei Risen ist das aber noch sehr harmlos und viele Erfolge erwirbt man quasi automatisch, wenn man das Spiel "normal" spielt.


 Die Schutzgeldliste kann man auch der Frau des Dons zeigen/geben und dann später Brogar beim Don verpfeifen


----------



## Herbboy (14. Oktober 2009)

MiffiMoppelchen schrieb:


> Herbboy schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Jakul schrieb:
> ...


 ich hab mal EP für einen sturz bekommen, bei dem ich starb, mit dem namen "Idiot"   jetzt frag ich mich: sind EP trotz meines todes beim neuladen des spielstandes gutgeschrieben...?


----------



## ziegenbock (14. Oktober 2009)

Jakul schrieb:


> Da gibts ja diese Belohnungen wo man exp bekommt, die werden in grüner schrift eingeblendet. kann man die irgendwo nachlesen?


 ja, kann man. dort, wo man speichern und spielstände lädt, ganz rechts stehen die erfolge.

 zur eigentlichen frage, ob der ersteller zu schwach ist. das spiel ist ne ganze ecke schwerer als die gothic reihe. da habe ich alle teile und dir beiden addons ohne probleme durchgespielt, aber hier habe ich das spiel auf leicht gestellt.

 obwohl ich sagen muß, wenn man mal länger spielt und levelt, wird das spiel wieder etwas leichter (momentan level 11, aber noch im 1. kapitel). bin ein langsamer rollenspieler, der die ganze welt erkundet.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (14. Oktober 2009)

Herbboy schrieb:


> MiffiMoppelchen schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Herbboy schrieb:
> ...


   EP sollen wohl Erfolgspunkte sein und nicht Erfahrungspunkte. Hab' ich aber nie nachgeprüft, ob's im Fall von Risen so gehandhabt wird.
  Bei Windows-Live!- und XBox360-Spielen werden diese Erfolgpunkte ja auf einem "Konto"  gutgeschrieben und bleiben für ewig und sind dann von einzelnen Spielen unabhängig. Aber Risen ist halt kein echtes Live!-Spiel mit diesem Feature, sodass die Erfolgpunkte eigentlich im Nirvana verpuffen.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Oktober 2009)

MiffiMoppelchen schrieb:


> . Aber Risen ist halt kein echtes Live!-Spiel mit diesem Feature, sodass die Erfolgpunkte eigentlich im Nirvana verpuffen.


naja, bei den "taten", bei denen man nicht stirbt, dürften die in jedem falle erhalten bleiben und nicht im nirvana verpuffen


----------



## Vordack (15. Oktober 2009)

ziegenbock schrieb:


> obwohl ich sagen muß, wenn man mal länger spielt und levelt, wird das spiel wieder etwas leichter (momentan level 11, aber noch im 1. kapitel). bin ein langsamer rollenspieler, der die ganze welt erkundet.


 So ist es doch am schönsten  Ich habe jetzt 21 Stunden played und bin in Kapitel 2. Allerdings war ich auf der Insel schon übrall (außer den Pfad der vom Druiden nördlich ghet, da bin ich zwar schon bei der Abzweigung links gewesen, aber rechts noch nicht, das ist meine nächste Tour.


----------



## Angeldust (20. Oktober 2009)

Ich würde am Anfang einen Punkt in Axtkampf legen. Dort bekommt man schon mit 2 Punkten den Powerschlag.

 Danach alles in Schwert packen und immer schön mit Schild kämpfen.

 So geht es eigentlich, aber gerade gegen mehrere Gegner ist es auf normalen Schwierigkeitsgrad schon echt schwer teilweise...

 Wenn da 4 Echsen vor einem stehen wirds schon wirklich kniffelig.

 Würde dir aber auch raten erst einmal die Diebesfertigkeiten zu lernen, die nutzen dir in der Stadt viel und zum Schlösser öffnen braucht man sie sowieso.

 Der Kampf ist schaffbar als Kämpfer, wobei das Kampfsystem teilweise echt nerven kann da die Gegner einfach teils zu oft kontern.

 Endgegner ist dafür ein Witz^^


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (20. Oktober 2009)

Angeldust schrieb:


> Ich würde am Anfang einen Punkt in Axtkampf legen. Dort bekommt man schon mit 2 Punkten den Powerschlag.


Brauchst du nichtmal: ziemlich am Anfang (ich war noch nicht in der hafenstadt oder im kloster in der Vulkanfestung) und hatte schon einen Ring mit Axtkampf+1.
    Für Schleichen und Akrobatik gibts auch Ringe, muss man also gar nicht (früh im Spiel) lernen und kann besser Kampffertigkeiten verbessern mit den Lernpunkten.


Spoiler



Wobei der Schleichenring im Nordwesten früh im Spiel nicht wirklich leicht zu erreichen ist.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (20. Oktober 2009)

Herbboy schrieb:


> MiffiMoppelchen schrieb:
> 
> 
> > . Aber Risen ist halt kein echtes Live!-Spiel mit diesem Feature, sodass die Erfolgpunkte eigentlich im Nirvana verpuffen.
> ...


   Wenn du das Spiel deinstallierst, sind die Punkte aber weg.


----------

